# Editor



## kay hall (Feb 2, 2011)

I am having a difficult time finding an editor and google search isn't helping. Any suggestions?


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 2, 2011)

youre probably going to have to be a bit more specific. do you mean:

1. a specific editor in the industry? (ie: someone in a publishing house)

2. a non-specific editor who you will pay to comment on your work?

3. someone completely different that the above two? in which case, explain.


----------



## kay hall (Feb 2, 2011)

The second one, I'm searching for an editor that will comment on my work and help make it better.  Not in the publishing house.


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 2, 2011)

im canadian, so my recommendations would be canadian, but marnie woodrow is pretty awesome at this kind of thing - Story Coach: About

you could also try the writers union of canada, which will list authors who also edit manuscripts.


----------



## kay hall (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, do you know/heard of anyone like that in the states?


----------



## WriterJohnB (Feb 4, 2011)

Kay,

I occasionally do proofreading and critique, and I've been told I'm pretty good at it. If you want to send me a first chapter to take a look at (free, of course), PM me. I'm pretty experienced in the writing world, nearly perfect at grammar and spelling, and - WARNING - I'm totally honest in my opinions. If I think your novel sucks, I'll say so, but not in such harsh words.

JohnB


----------

